#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] 挑戰者的獸人漫畫

## 漣漪月影

某天照樣例行公事每月買挑戰者月刊
嗯~這一期是歐洲童話特輯~
然後隨便一翻....

獸人漫畫耶!?
沒想到這期除人館主外
也有人畫獸人漫
大概是配合這期主題吧~
(此作者好像之前是畫棒球漫~)
關於這篇獸人漫
內容是個~
小白兔與大野狼的愛情冒險爆笑的故事~
共43頁(裡面最多頁的漫畫~
還蠻好看的
有興趣的人
到便利商店買唄(全家或7-11有
呵呵~

----------


## Red.K熾仔

嗯嗯...

任何動物小時候都很可愛，長大就難說了冏
(不假思索的回答)

小獸有空要去買來看看是怎樣XD

----------


## VARARA

正太狼變成台客狼....(暈

請問這是哪個月的刊物?

在下已經停一陣子沒買了...(經濟拮据囧)

這集一定要買來看看>w<~~~


VARARA

----------


## 凱爾

這一期我也有買= =+

不管是正太狼還是台客狼都好好吃[流口水

裡面的一些獸人也都讓我好想把他們[吃掉]嘎\ W /+

不過依然是馬克[台客]狼比較可口!害我好猶豫要[吃掉]哪個=W+

TO VARARA

這月刊叫挑戰者 7-11商店有賣喔~!請趕快去買別被其他獸搶先XD

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

在下看到漣漪月影兩張投稿作品圖呢..
也看見殺葬的~
還有些不確定的，似乎也是樂園的朋友們，
這期確實滿多，另某我驚奇的...
滿支持大家這期去購買~

----------


## 漣漪月影

呼呼~
是這個月的挑戰者~
目前在挑戰者出現的狼友
除了我之外~
還有NP-FOX
YAD出現過兩次的樣子~
JC有一次~
還有再挑戰者連載漫畫的館主~
挑戰者好像不是所有商店會進貨~
話說可以向全家and7-11要求進貨或訂閱吧
呵呵~

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

那麼想請問一下雜誌的封面可以直接看到明顯的挑戰者月刊這幾個字嗎?還是該雜誌有日文或是英文名稱呢?

----------


## 漣漪月影

http://www.maxpower-p.com/?p=232
這是這刊的外表+出版社網址~
有問題可去這看看~
也可以問問狼有-館主歐
牠在這連載漫畫~
呵呵~

----------


## 班

雷歐兒推薦下買來看
台客狼蠻不錯的

雖然平常不可靠
但重要時就發揮可靠的實力

蠻有魅力的角色
台客魔力XD

----------


## NPfox

張季雅真的是一塊寶(這是引用忘了誰說的話)

自從他在第一次1985入選後到正式的短篇連載沒看過她有脫稿過。

(嗯...就是我兩篇都掛點那次)

這次的挑戰者真的很精采，請大家就不要小氣這一客麥當勞的錢吧。

----------


## huxanya

恩...這就是鄉下郊區優點(?
去7-11還有兩本=ˇ=
買回來看




> YAD出現過兩次的樣子~ 
> JC有一次~


找不到 是他們有換暱稱? 問能否告知呢?
想看看YAD JC 再畫甚麼

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

呼呼，經過不斷的努力之後終於在高雄火車站那邊的7-11買到了，價格是89元

但是之後去光南的時候去找了一下，價格比7-11便宜了9元(汗)

總計跑了7間便利商店(狂汗)

話說挑戰者月刊外面都沒有用塑膠膜包起來的樣子的說

無意間在投稿區看到作者為漣漪月影的圖  :狐狸嚇到: 

其實也只有這個名稱是小巴認得的(被踹飛

----------


## 漣漪月影

恭喜小巴買到了(拍拍手~
獸人漫好看嗎~
TO血月大大
嗯~來回答你的問題~
YAD曾出現在2007的4.7月刊上
JG則指出限於2007的3月刊~
TOVARARA大
加油吧...
你也可以到書店找找看~
也有可能有賣~
呵呵~

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

那個歐洲童話特輯花了一些時間把長達40多頁的漫畫看完了

老實說，還蠻好笑的XDD

光是看完那個就有種值回票價的感覺了

PS:

那個首篇提到的漫畫這次是第一次豋場嗎@@?

----------


## VARARA

> 恭喜小巴買到了(拍拍手~
> 獸人漫好看嗎~
> TO血月大大
> 嗯~來回答你的問題~
> YAD曾出現在2007的4.7月刊上
> JG則指出限於2007的3月刊~
> TOVARARA大
> 加油吧...
> 你也可以到書店找找看~
> ...


感謝～～昨天在7-11買到了（騎了快半公里囧）
以前就買過挑戰者，（原因是喜歡看裡面的小說ＸＤ）

如果像這樣的漫畫多出一點就好了...（默

作者的功夫真的不錯，其中馬克往下踢的招式讓我聯想到火影＠＠

張季雅，ＧＪ阿！！！>W<!



(張君雅小妹妹,張君雅小妹妹,你家的泡麵煮好了........(冷風吹過

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## 狼佐

看到這主題後我今天也去買了
還有..作者是張季雅不是張君雅XD"

裡面的機甲盤古的畫風跟藝想藍天的館主畫風真像呢^^;
難道XD?

----------


## c-Lupus

> 這次的挑戰者真的很精采，請大家就不要小氣這一客麥當勞的錢吧。


同意+1  X3
張季雅的獸人漫畫實在是太精采了! 希望能繼續連載 >"<

我才剛從美國的大學回到台北
第一個做的事情就是吃牛肉麵找新的挑戰者月刊
(接下來就是買甜梅號的新專輯還有六號出口的DVD)

沒想到自己的圖也正好出現在這一刊的投稿區 :3

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

嗯 上次德告訴我有獸人的漫畫好像是台灣人畫的?

在台南火車站的北門路容易買到挑戰者是75元會打折說~剩4本有已塑膠膜包起來炸=.=炸

有看到漣漪月影的2張作品是龍人和狼人與小紅帽

----------


## Red.K熾仔

剛剛路過一家7-11，剛好也看到那一本
就買回來了．

除了有連載機甲盤古的館主作品外，這期張季雅
的獸人漫也很不錯喔XD．

在投稿區還有看到漣漪 NPFOX 光翔(殺葬?) 
C-LUPUS的作品唷~算是蠻豐富的

推薦各位獸人迷們一定要買來看看阿~~!!

話說...電鋸美女似乎是一種新潮流?(爆炸)

----------


## 彌星-帆

後面一月號預告那
張季雅的達比西&戴爾 似乎也是獸人漫
(因為夾在中間不是很清楚，不過隱隱約約
有看到耳朵跟嘴巴)

只不過跟這期閃光閃很大的馬克&盧比沒關係(爆

----------


## 館主

我跟張季雅說了，看她也畫的頗開心的樣子，
所以這個獸人系列應該會繼續畫下去。
而且馬克跟盧比(應該)2月還會再登場，所以請大家期待吧(心

不是很大本的雜誌所以有些店沒進貨，抱歉給大家添麻煩了。
感謝各位的捧場啦，麻煩繼續支持本土獸人漫畫雜誌(毆

如果有餘力，麻煩各位熱熱鬧鬧的寫張回函畫個馬克跟盧比來鼓勵作者吧，
她一定會很高興的。順便讓編輯群知道獸人同好的力量。(笑

那麼機甲盤古也順便請多指教~~(鞠躬

----------


## Baroque Boyce

小洛今天也買到了12月號了...
(學校的7-11只有一本...不過小洛買下來的時候老闆卻露出一副驚訝的表情...？)

這篇還真不錯...馬克&盧比...很可愛的畫風XD
機甲盤古當然也不錯...(雖然幾天前才開始看...)

兩位要加油喔！
繼續連載吧！

(雙手突然開始癢...該不會下意識要小洛也要畫一篇漫畫吧？囧)
(翠羽你覺得這是不是暗示呢？

對了...在書後居然看到漣漪投稿的圖...兩張...
是小洛眼花嗎？

----------


## 漣漪月影

恩~
是我畫的啊~
彩圖+黑白我都有畫~
呵呵~
人家再挑戰者也出現了一陣子呢~

----------


## c-Lupus

話說...馬克&盧比的村莊裡好像有看到盤古&黃雷的身影 (笑
(黃雷好像長長出現在別人的漫畫裡，很受歡迎呢)
還有最後守著獅子&花豹的監獄的狗警察好像會是下一期的主角(!!)

----------


## momo

恩~這個漫畫實在太有意思了
台客狼很帥啊XD希望能弄正本來看看

----------


## 狼仔

痾...真的有給他台到ㄟ...
尤其是那部機車!!  還有他的姿勢!!   :Shocked:  
不過  小白兔跟大野狼
感覺好酷阿!!(炸)

----------


## 羅傑

入手了=口=++
不過我好像只位了前半段XD+
狼與兔XD

----------


## 凱爾

我也入手了= =+

戴爾犬大叔看起來是個愛耍脾氣[情緒化]的獸

不過其實他人挺好的,害我好想對犬大叔警察犯罪阿||||||[推倒你!

還有今天的館主的盤古.....為什麼會走到[妓院]阿阿阿阿阿阿QAQ

我聽到妓院就有邪惡的想法......我的心靈真是太邪惡了[淚

----------


## 神武闇嵐

呵呵呵~

像達比西這種愛黏長官或學長的個性最容易被帶到暗處.......

【觀眾：太色了，拖出去！】

----------


## c-Lupus

話說 黃雷竟然在妓院裡用 "透"字訣 XD
真是個大色虎！

----------


## Red.K熾仔

> 話說 黃雷竟然在妓院裡用 "透"字訣 XD
> 真是個大色虎！


哈哈哈哈~黃雷是個大色虎
(館主轟殺)

不過小獸是現在才知道文字幻術是什麼
不知道有沒有"囧"字訣跟"益"字訣(被打飛)

-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## VARARA

> 話說 黃雷竟然在妓院裡用 "透"字訣 XD
> 真是個大色虎！


阿哈哈varavaravaravara~~~~~XDDDDDDDDDD(爆炸Xㄧ千萬)

肚子好痛@@~~~~

你不說我還忘記了勒XD!!!!!

想買機甲盤古以及張老師的單行本來蒐藏^^

VOL45的作品內似乎開始出現ㄧ些伏筆了(藥那邊)?

在下好喜歡黃雷~~~(被萌到XD好帥好帥)

總之,整個就是超期待阿!!!



VARARA

----------


## 狼嚎

黃雷大好啊XDD

最近被他給萌到了XDDD

幼獸大好=ˇ=~♥(炸)

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

剛剛突然想到想請問一下

有哪隻獸知道挑戰者月刊是在每月的幾號會出刊阿

感覺好像這個月份的快要出了說XD

----------


## 狼嚎

> 剛剛突然想到想請問一下
> 
> 有哪隻獸知道挑戰者月刊是在每月的幾號會出刊阿
> 
> 感覺好像這個月份的快要出了說XD


每月一號=ˇ=

詳情去看他們出版社的網站吧=ˇ=(全力出版社)

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

喔喔，原來那麼快呀~XD

改天等期末考完再找機會去買吧XDD

----------

